# Draggin Flies



## a

3 down, 197 more to go! 
Like last year, i will be tying 200 different custom made flies to be sold at local shops.
So here's my effort from thanksgiving day.......more to come.


----------



## lsucole

Beautiful flies! What shops will be carrying your flies?


----------



## a

Flies will be available at Hot Spots and GBB&T!
In about 30 days......Thanks


----------



## BrookMelee

Beautiful!!


----------



## Patriot

Sweet flies!!!


----------



## BrookMelee

What kind of vice is that? I need a good one.


----------



## a

That vise is an old Thompson.....they used to be the main stand by. U can prolly still find them fairly cheap. I have a Regal on order.....should arrive today!


----------



## timeflies

I used a thompson for 15 years before buying a rotary. Ive rigged that old thing up with more washers and cotter pins than I can count. Good looking stuff. When I spin deer hair, I usually trim them to death and end up with junk!


----------



## BrookMelee

timeflies said:


> I used a thompson for 15 years before buying a rotary. Ive rigged that old thing up with more washers and cotter pins than I can count. Good looking stuff. When I spin deer hair, I usually trim them to death and end up with junk!


Razor blade. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

Peak has a pretty good true rotary for around $150 on ebay. Comes with bobbin holder. You can get other sets of jaws to accomodate nymph and heavy saltwater hooks from Peak. 

Feel free to critique/comment on my flies guys. After several hundred looks and no comments, I'm beginning to wonder if have leprosy. 

I am always looking for new ideas, techniques, materials, etc, etc. 

I'm pretty new to the fly fishing forum, but have been real active on other PFF forums. Just got back into flyfishing after about a ten year break. 

Sorry to jump into your thread.....but I'm lonely on the Fly Fishing forum.


----------



## a

*More Flies*

#'s 4,5,6,7


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

I'm liking #1,4,5, & 7. Keep them pics coming!


----------



## a

*#' 8 and 9*

2 more, #8 and #9


----------



## Patriot

Very nice deer hair spinning work. I like the gill slits. :thumbup:


----------



## a

thanks.....white bellies are the bitch!
All hooks are Mustad, Gamakatsu, and Owner, more to come.......


----------



## a

*#'s 10,11,12,13*

More flies


----------



## Patriot

Really like the one with the pheasant hackle!!!

What size hooks are you using?


----------



## a

Thanks, these are on Mustad 2/0 and Gamakatsu 2/0


----------



## a

*more flies*

#'s 14, 15 , 16 and 17 topwaters!


----------



## Chris V

Do you ever use deer hair? 

Great looking flies. Very nice patterns with spun hair


----------



## a

Thanks!.....Ya,sometimes...lol
Ive been using these for trout for a long time.....i like casting them and tying them....have some other stuff coming, like pompano, and cobia flies!


----------



## CaptHarry

Purty work!


----------



## Patriot

SaWeeeeet!!!!


----------



## a

*cobia and pompano flies!*

#'s 18,19,20,and 21


----------



## a

*Fly lipps!*

#'s 23 & 24


----------



## bigspoon17

a said:


> #'s 23 & 24


Love this pink one!


----------



## a

With so many posts on fly tying....i decided to fill my box this year, sorry if anyone was waiting for these......send me a pm, and ill make sure you get what you wanted.


----------

